# Fetal nuchal translucency ultrasound



## rkennedy (Aug 4, 2008)

Our office is going to start doing fetal nuchal translucency ultra sounds. When our patients were referred out to another office for the nuchal translucency the codes used were 76801--99242--76813, do we use the same codes or just the 76813 & 76801 ??
Thanks to anyone who can help..


----------

